# Mods Gone Wild, Site gone to ...



## slightly guitarded (May 23, 2010)

I have been away from RIU for a while since my original account was accidentally deleted with quite a few others and nothing was done about it. I just logged back in to see if things had improved and they have only gotten worse. I was just reading through some recent posts and caught that a few folks have been banned. 

You know, I have seen some pretty harsh and uneven justice handed out on this site since I joined. Now some dude gets banned by fdd2blk for selling/giving away seeds because it's "ILLEGAL". I'm pretty sure that the sale of drug parapheralia is illegal in most states, yet this uber-mod does it from this site all day long.

I know rules are there to protect the site (I highly doubt the owner gives a shit beyond that). But lets distribute justice evenly. Fdd2blk, you need to ban yourself.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

how many of you are willing to go down for one dudes mistakes? 

i do NOT openly give away seeds and clones on a public forum. i'm have a little more sense than that.

you are all personally attacking a mod and bashing this site. if you have a problem contact rollitup or just leave. 

i will deal with you all accordingly. 

i'm not going anywhere and i have all day. 


pretty fucked up when a mod enforces the RULES for the better of the site which you all post on. you're welcome.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> how many of you are willing to go down for one dudes mistakes?
> 
> not me......
> 
> ...


----------



## acidbox420 (May 23, 2010)

ya people told those fools exactly what was gonna happen and two to three post later they dint care lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

acidbox420 said:


> ya people told those fools exactly what was gonna happen and two to three post later they dint care lol


i love the part where people turn into RATS and SNITCHES to try to justify other peoples wrong doings. "fdd does it". niiiiiiiice.


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

FDD 's gonna be working overtime 2day..


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> how many of you are willing to go down for one dudes mistakes?
> 
> i do NOT openly give away seeds and clones on a public forum. i'm have a little more sense than that.
> 
> ...


 touchet's wife nor that wow guy broke any rules, I just read them when I joined but now I cant even find them to call you out on it?? Are the entire rules and regs posted somewhere?? can you cut and paste then show us where these people committed an infraction?? cause from what I read after searching "mods" so I could ask you questions, I am not impressed at all. 

If this is one of those sites that doesnt hold their mods accountable then I might as well leave now. I just left some kiddie site where the mods did the same stuff, over and over, finally I left because of it. I come here and start searching for mods to see who is in charge of what area and all I find are complaints.


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> touchet's wife nor that wow guy broke any rules, I just read them when I joined but now I cant even find them to call you out on it?? Are the entire rules and regs posted somewhere?? can you cut and paste then show us where these people committed an infraction?? cause from what I read after searching "mods" so I could ask you questions, I am not impressed at all.
> 
> If this is one of those sites that doesnt hold their mods accountable then I might as well leave now. I just left some kiddie site where the mods did the same stuff, over and over, finally I left because of it. I come here and start searching for mods to see who is in charge of what area and all I find are complaints.


you better go and read FDD's FUCKED THREAD. then say that about WOW


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> touchet's wife nor that wow guy broke any rules, I just read them when I joined but now I cant even find them to call you out on it?? Are the entire rules and regs posted somewhere?? can you cut and paste then show us where these people committed an infraction?? cause from what I read after searching "mods" so I could ask you questions, I am not impressed at all.
> 
> If this is one of those sites that doesnt hold their mods accountable then I might as well leave now. I just left some kiddie site where the mods did the same stuff, over and over, finally I left because of it. I come here and start searching for mods to see who is in charge of what area and all I find are complaints.


this is a privately owned site. we can ban anyone at anytime for any reason. which includes constant harassment. touchets wife was offering nothing to the site. she was trolling and bashing. wow has been running around the whole site ever sense bashing me and the site in general.

you have to EARN a banning here. so far, everyone has. 


rollitup is the site owner. you can contact him with any issues you have with me.


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i love the part where people turn into RATS and SNITCHES to try to justify other peoples wrong doings. "fdd does it". niiiiiiiice.



does make you a hypocrite doesnt it?? You didnt address his concern, your a mod, do your job and answer him. Why can you sell glass to places that dont allow it?? yet this other member "gave" seeds away?? I know some states you cant even sell paraphenalia in legally so hows it ok for the goose but not the gander.

Also, noted that you didnt delete this thread yet as you did the first one that came up where the newer member called you out as well for breaking your own rules.

guess this guy has more pull than the first??

You wrote,

"pretty fucked up when a mod enforces the RULES for the better of the site which you all post on"

yet it would appear that at least some members of this site do not agree with your actions sir.

maybe you should address them in a more social manner as this is a social website. Threatening to deal with everyone accordingly becasue you dont like what they say only justifies their comments and concerns.


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> does make you a hypocrite doesnt it?? You didnt address his concern, your a mod, do your job and answer him. Why can you sell glass to places that dont allow it?? yet this other member "gave" seeds away?? I know some states you cant even sell paraphenalia in legally so hows it ok for the goose but not the gander.
> 
> Also, noted that you didnt delete this thread yet as you did the first one that came up where the newer member called you out as well for breaking your own rules.
> 
> ...


can't belive all you fucking snivaly little babies... 2nd post and working on his last..... tisk tisk shame shame...


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this is a privately owned site. we can ban anyone at anytime for any reason. which includes constant harassment. touchets wife was offering nothing to the site. she was trolling and bashing. wow has been running around the whole site ever sense bashing me and the site in general.
> 
> you have to EARN a banning here. so far, everyone has.
> 
> ...


how can you be qualified to determine what a member could potentially offer a site? And after searching her name to make sure I was not just talking out my ass here, she made a post in a thread about his non smoking pot wife leaving him, it was the best advice on the thread IMHO.


After looking at his journal just now, logic would tell anyone his wife might have been able to keep us his work updates, and his work was pretty ingenious.

Dont know much about this WOW! character but he did seem upset so I read all his posts, lol, weren't many before you banned him. He was bashing you a little, but not the site. And if someone can't say, I think this part of the site is bullshit" or whatever then are we to just all focus on our own little sections and not comment on anything we may not approve of?? As far as I am concerned, site feed back whether negative or positive should always be left uncensored and dealt with in a legit matter, based on the rules and regs. Not one moderators personal opinion. If that is the kind of power that has been bestowed upon you, then could you please direct us to contact info for the admin you posted above? It would seems maybe they are unaware of the users of this sites opinions of your conduct.

I am a moderator for a large Myspace forum and we are not allowed to ban for ANY reason other than what is clearly stated in the rules. Which I cant seem to find here. I found a thread in regards to the rules but they only listed what I just clicked on to join, nothing else.

Thank you for you time


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

mygirls said:


> can't belive all you fucking snivaly little babies... 2nd post and working on his last..... tisk tisk shame shame...



excuse me, working on my last? because I clicked on the thread that was at the top of "new posts" (usually that has the most interest from my experience) and decided to comment I will be banned?? I have 60 hrs of growing vids under plasma sulfur lights to start uploading. I am trying to figure out what kind of site I am on before I start the process. Or does that make me a snilveling little baby??


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

All of my questions and concerns should easily be handled in an professional way as fdd is a representative for RIU, is he not??

Maybe its people lthat dont understand logic and planning and research that continue to encourage possible inappropriate behavior by a moderator. I however will not waste me time and effort if someday I am banned because I say something a moderator didnt like personally.

I have been told to "suck it and fuck off" more times than I can remember as a moderator for Myspace, yet you have to have tough skin and stick by your rules and regs so your behavior is never in question to begin with.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> does make you a hypocrite doesnt it?? You didnt address his concern, your a mod, do your job and answer him. Why can you sell glass to places that dont allow it?? yet this other member "gave" seeds away?? I know some states you cant even sell paraphenalia in legally so hows it ok for the goose but not the gander.
> 
> Also, noted that you didnt delete this thread yet as you did the first one that came up where the newer member called you out as well for breaking your own rules.
> 
> ...




your questions need to be addressed to the site owner.


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

can anyone please point me to the entire set of rules and regs, please. Its really the only thing that will make up my mind as whether or not to start this journal here. Mods, admins, all people, all have a bad day or two, all make some bad calls every now and then. As a mod I have made a few myself, I just think I try to disconnect myself from the issues and stick to people that break the rules.


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> your questions need to be addressed to the site owner.



ok, no problem. Can you please supply me a contact link for the admin and site owner sir. I really would like to make sure I have no hang ups here in regards to what I can post and say. Dont wont to offend any sponsors or anything. 

So if you would please,

link to admin here,


link to site owner here,

and link to entire rules and regs page here,




thank you for your co operation fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> can anyone please point me to the entire set of rules and regs, please. Its really the only thing that will make up my mind as whether or not to start this journal here. Mods, admins, all people, all have a bad day or two, all make some bad calls every now and then. As a mod I have made a few myself, I just think I try to disconnect myself from the issues and stick to people that break the rules.


you just registered and agreed to them. it's your own fault for not paying attention. cops don't sit you down and explain all the laws of the road do they? it is up to the driver to know them before getting behind the wheel. you are trying to blame me for your own lack of knowledge. 


LOG OUT AND HIT "REGISTER". OR GO TO THE NEWBIE SECTION AND READ THEM. OR JUST START A JOURNAL AND GET OVER IT.

this is really boring me. it pertains to none of you. bunch of drama.


----------



## heathaa (May 23, 2010)

well i didnt read all the posts for this thread. but fdd seems to be alrite to me. ive been on this site for a year and i havent seen him ban anyone he didnt warn beforehand and in all legal issues and respect of the law to sell seeds or clones on here or offering to buy medicine shouldnt be tolerated at all. this website is here to educate people of similar interests. and we wouldnt be able to ask our questions about our plants if certain measures arent taken to keep this website functioning. think about the heat this website would get if people were known for selling their plants. it would be horrible. and for the couple of people who try do that dont have a chance cuz mods are here to keep it from happening. dont get me wrong im sure there is a moderator out there who banned someone for something stupid. but ive never seen fdd2blk ban someone for dumb reasons. i think hes fair and he warns you before he bans you so you have the chance to stop before getting banned.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> ok, no problem. Can you please supply me a contact link for the admin and site owner sir. I really would like to make sure I have no hang ups here in regards to what I can post and say. Dont wont to offend any sponsors or anything.
> 
> So if you would please,
> 
> ...



you say you run a forum, yet you are clueless how to contact the site admin.


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> does make you a hypocrite doesnt it?? You didnt address his concern, your a mod, do your job and answer him. Why can you sell glass to places that dont allow it?? yet this other member "gave" seeds away?? I know some states you cant even sell paraphenalia in legally so hows it ok for the goose but not the gander.
> 
> Also, noted that you didnt delete this thread yet as you did the first one that came up where the newer member called you out as well for breaking your own rules.
> 
> ...


your making a realy good name for yourself by this.. why even start with FDD when you know how he is.. your barking at a dog that does not bark back he BITES..
we don't need to know WHY he does what he does. we know the rules, well at least some of use do. 
point being with you going on about a FUCKING STUPID SUBJECT AND A THREAD THAT HAS BEEN CLOSED, your just asking to get banned...

not being a dick tring to throw to the life ring to save you while you still have a chance.
i would love to see youe vids..


----------



## mastakoosh (May 23, 2010)

riu is the shit. im sure people have networked with this culture for years on here. you have to be smart and not put your shit out in the open. anyone remember overgrow?? what got that shit shut down?? i have been on here years and never had any problems. rules are rules and if people dont like em...you know what to do. they are in place to protect the site and users.


----------



## heathaa (May 23, 2010)

i think the whole reason the site owner has moderators so he or she dont have to deal with people who get upset with the website and want to complain


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you just registered and agreed to them. it's your own fault for not paying attention. Are these all the rules, just that little user agreement??cops don't sit you down and explain all the laws of the road do they? it is up to the driver to know them before getting behind the wheel. you are trying to blame me for your own lack of knowledge. No, I am asking a MODERATOR that should be able to supply me with a link to the entire rules and regs thread, isnt that part of your job,helping new members?
> 
> 
> LOG OUT AND HIT "REGISTER". OR GO TO THE NEWBIE SECTION AND READ THEM. OR JUST START A JOURNAL AND GET OVER IT.  Are you serious with this comment sir?? These are legit concerns and you seem to have some sort of personal problem with addressing your users concerns since you capped this statement^.
> ...


this pertains to every member of this site, explain how it does not please??



You seem to take a lot of things personally fdd, maybe this isnt the job for you? None of my questions or concerns are directed at you in a personal manner or nature unless they specifically involved you, in which case you should be able to justify your actions and back them up with the RIU rules and regs, which you still have not supplied me, then again no one has, with a link so I can just read them myself.


If I have to log out to go read the rules it will more than likely be the last time I log in as NOT having them posted at the top of the forum seems rather shady to me.

you said in newbie area yet the only things I could find just now are posted by members NOT a moderator so I question their validation.


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

*Forum Rules*
Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Proceed...' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.

Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below.

*If you are 18 or under, YOU MUST LEAVE NOW.*
We are serious about this.

If at anytime you make it known that you are under the age of 18, we will delete your account and all of your posts. This is not a joke, please come back when you are over 18. Although the administrators and moderators of rollitup.org will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Rollitup.org or Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

By clicking the Agree button, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws. It is strictly prohibitted to post any message related to drug-exchange, trafficing or drug-dealing. The owners of Rollitup.org have the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.
By clicking the Agree button, you confirm that you are over the age of 18.

By clicking the agree button you confirm that you do not work or are associated with any government agency, and information obtained through this site will be inadmissible in a court of law.
By clicking the agree button you agree that you will be growing marijuana for medicinal use only, you also agree that you are licensed by your state to grow marijuana for medical purposes


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

mygirls said:


> your making a realy good name for yourself by this.. why even start with FDD when you know how he is.. your barking at a dog that does not bark back he BITES..
> we don't need to know WHY he does what he does. we know the rules, well at least some of use do.
> point being with you going on about a FUCKING STUPID SUBJECT AND A THREAD THAT HAS BEEN CLOSED, your just asking to get banned...
> 
> ...



you sir can not be serious, you are AFRAID of your moderators??? You dont see the inert failure in that??

That DOG as you put it should bark waaaaay more than it bites. biting is a last resort as a mod. 

saying its a STUPID SUBJECT when people question the actions of a moderator is, well, stupid. The people need to question their moderators from time to time, keeps us real. If they didnt feel strongly they wouldnt risk opening the topic to begin with. And being that I just joined it was a great concern to me to see two threads pop up in a matter of minutes about "nazi mods", <not my words

So before I start loading my journal I wanted to check the social stability and structure of this site, forgive me for doing my research before my project.



If this thread gets closed by fdd, well, then they peoples case apparently IS justified. It should only be closed by an admin at this point,

just my .02


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 23, 2010)

So, FDD..

Can we advertise/sell glass pipes and or products on the forums like you?

Or is this against rules??


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

mygirls said:


> *Forum Rules*
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Proceed...' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below.
> ...


thank you sir but I asked for the complete rules and regs 

if this is the complete set of rules the only infraction I saw wow! make as well as Touches (womans name?) make was questioning fdd's VERSION of the rules.

unless I missed something in here that is, maybe you could point it out for me?

I'm really not trying to be a dick, I just need some solid facts is all. My journal has info that will be posted in regards to SunLight Supply Co, Cap, as well as some hard slams that go AGAINST the almighty Jorge. I dont feel like getting banned cause I slam a sponsor or someones favorite grower. I hope you understand. In a way I am trying to look out for the site as well as myself. I would hate to cause a sponsor problem of any sort because I proved their products were a piece of garbage.

sure you understand and take it for what is is fdd, in the long run these few painful minutes of your time here may pay off nicely or I may just go somewhere else to start. I have no personal ties to anyone here, I am just looking for an active member list bigger than 100 and real growers, not some kiddie playground dixie cup growing crap (no offense to you dixie growers lol) that I have seen a hundred of in the last day.


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> So, FDD..
> 
> Can we advertise/sell glass pipes and or products on the forums like you?
> 
> Or this against rules??



good question, I know certain counties prohibit it. legitimate question.

i dont blow glass but if I did I would want to know?

while on that topic, what do I have to do to be allowed into the buy sell trade forums, it said I didnt have privileges for it??

Anyone??


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

i have never seen anywere on here him selling glass. he gives it away.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 23, 2010)

Im not bashing,insulting, being rude, or any of the above..

Iam not violating anything.. Just seeking Info.

Just wanted to know if this is legit on RIU..

I mean heck, if FDD can do it, why cant any of us gain some profit too, ya know.

Free advertising, if you will.


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> good question, I know certain counties prohibit it. legitimate question.
> 
> i dont blow glass but if I did I would want to know?
> 
> ...


see lets get smart about your actions.. you be smart and PM the person you want to talk to about that kindof stuff.. come on you of all should now that beings you say you run a site...


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Im not bashing,insulting, being rude, or any of the above..
> 
> Iam not violating anything.. Just seeking Info.
> 
> ...


were does he advertise


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 23, 2010)

mygirls said:


> i have never seen anywere on here him selling glass. he gives it away.


Oh Ok.. so its ok to put up a link for advertising purposes..


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

since you asked I am known as opengroe on most other forums and sites, and here's one vid out of 62

[video=youtube;ewAYqO2hHJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewAYqO2hHJs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Oh Ok.. so its ok to put up a link for advertising purposes..


weres the link i want to buy


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Oh Ok.. so its ok to put up a link for advertising purposes..


how do we advertise in the buy sell trade forum?? or is it not used here??


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

osostoned said:


> how do we advertise in the buy sell trade forum?? or is it not used here??


you have to be an elite member. $5.00 a month i think..


very nice little set up.. 
that one vid of the lonly lady waz a beutiful girl.. nice buds coming on.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> So, FDD..
> 
> Can we advertise/sell glass pipes and or products on the forums like you?
> 
> Or is this against rules??


seek prior approval from the site owner and you can do whatever he lets you do. 



i have to leave for the day. have fun everyone.


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> seek prior approval from the site owner and you can do whatever he lets you do.
> 
> 
> 
> i have to leave for the day. have fun everyone.


is there another mod that can answer our questions since you are leaving?? could you direct us to one please sir?


----------



## osostoned (May 23, 2010)

mygirls said:


> you have to be an elite member. $5.00 a month i think..
> 
> 
> very nice little set up..
> that one vid of the lonly lady waz a beutiful girl.. nice buds coming on.



you have to pay??

thats an outdoor strain BTW, take that for what it is.


----------



## hanimmal (May 23, 2010)

I am someone that basically trolls around for fun when I have open time, usually on the politics section for the last year. 

I have seen FDD ban a few people, and have been close to it I am sure at some point my self because it can get very heated over in it when discussing stuff like abortion rights, but there is zero question that he lets a whole lot slide. So if you get banned by FDD chances are you should have been a while ago and it was just the proverbial straw that broke the camels back. But at the same time, I have seen people that have been banned welcomed back. Because they do contribute and don't just insult people all the time.

You should have no worries about this being some 'dixie-cup' site, they do a good job, and unless you think that you will be insulting everyone all the time with shit you know will get you banned if the person you are doing it to complains about it and you continue even after you are told to stop, or endangering the site by doing something illegal, chances are you won't get banned.


----------



## oldguybreath (May 23, 2010)

I've noticed whenever FDD gets involved , all the ass kissers come out of the woodwork. Haven't you noticed that Mygirls?



mygirls said:


> go getum FDD .. knock sum against the ....LOL


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2010)

oldguybreath said:


> I've noticed whenever FDD gets involved , all the ass kissers come out of the woodwork. Haven't you noticed that Mygirls?


now thats funny shit..... 
i think all the whinning is funnier though..


----------



## Admin (May 23, 2010)

Every time I read one of the threads I shake my head, I go away for the weekend and you guys start attacking everyone. All bans are earned, WE DO NOT ALLOW SEEDS TO BE GIVEN AWAY OR SOLD THOUGH THIS SITE. If you do then you are banned it is as simple as that. This rule is for your safety, so if you dont like it then leave. Sad but true it is the world we live in. Thread closed, nothing good is coming out of this.


----------

